# Need a Low Profile Storm Door Handle



## Arcticman

I want to replace an existing deadbolt lock on my front door with a digital lock. The deadbolt on the digital lock sticks out from the main door 7/8ths inch more than the existing deadbolt.

The inside handle (mortice style) on my EMCO - Anderson storm door sticks out 2 inches from the storm door. In order to accommodate the increased profile of the deadbolt I need the inside handle to have just a one inch profile.

I called Anderson twice - speaking to two different reps. They were no help. I have searched the web, visited Home Depot, Loews, a couple of window and doors shops, and a building materials recycling center. Nothing close.

Anybody have some advice?


----------



## Arcticman

Here's a pic of the existing handle.


----------



## rjniles

Move the storm door handle up or down. You will have redrill the door and fill some holes.


----------



## MasterInstaller

Unfortunately there isn't much of a handle with that low profile. The Larson Storm has a digital lock that has a lower profile but it may not be cost effective. The Anderson door has big solid handles. This is a very common problem in the industry. It mainly occurs on doors with a 2x4 wall construction. Lowering the handle and filling holes is totally wrong. You may have some luck checking with Larson Storm Doors. Their plant also makes the Pella Storm. Most of their hardware is made by Wright Manufacturing. They make almost everyone's hardware. There's also a company called Blaine Hardware that has a huge selection. 
I've also removed the storm door and installed one inch vinyl shim boards to the Brickmould. Then install the storm on the shim boards to push the storm door out. Last but not least you can try finding a lower profiled digital deadbolt. The Schlage unit is my choice. It also extends out more than the others. Weiser used to have a very low profiled button panel. Not sure if they still exist. Kwikset may have something lower also. Good Luck!!!


----------



## ChuckF.

Another option, you can take apart the storm door handle assembly to see if it can be modified in some way. The tubular section that stands the handle away from the flat brass plate is quite long, and doesn't need to be. If you could cut that area back and seat it deeper into the assembly that would do it.


----------



## gpalmer00

Had the same problem, ended up hacking a new handle together.


----------



## Yodaman

Most storm doors are reversible. You may be able to reverse the swing direction, cover the old latch holes with a dummy plate. A bit extreme, but solves the problem.


----------



## gpalmer00

*Storm Door doesn't close!*









*Cut new handle down to size*









*Filed the old handle down to fit inside the new handle*









*Drilled a hole for access to the set screw*









*Cut the old handle's connecting part off and epoxied it to the inside of the new handle*


----------



## leeeeeee

Can someone help me pull this off? Best saw to use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckF.

What are you asking? Do you have a door handle exactly like poster gpalmer's? Do you have a different one? Pictures maybe?


----------



## leeeeeee

ChuckF. said:


> What are you asking? Do you have a door handle exactly like poster gpalmer's? Do you have a different one? Pictures maybe?


Thanks Chuck,

My storm door handle is hitting the lock. The location of the locker was prefab, so out of my control. I would like to trim town to handle and post as much as I can on the interior to keep it from hitting the lock. I am pretty green at all this, but I bet I can get access to what ever tools are needed, just need guidance. Thanks!!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_kershner

It maybe too late or not practical but I solved this issue with a Pelli door by changing the hand of the storm door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeeeeee

mark_kershner said:


> It maybe too late or not practical but I solved this issue with a Pelli door by changing the hand of the storm door.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




What handle?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_kershner

When I changed the hinge side of my storm door I could use nearly any handle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpalmer00

leeeeeee said:


> Can someone help me pull this off? Best saw to use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just used a reciprocating saw after making a groove with a hack saw. I believe the only other tools required were a drill and a file. I am unable to respond to PM's because I do not have enough posts.


----------



## leeeeeee

We will see if the epoxy holds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeeeeee

Epoxy. Any idea if it could be spot welded?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckF.

Rather than gluing it, you should see if the square hole goes deep enough into the actual handle that you can drill and tap another setscrew into the actual handle part. Then the setscrews hold it all together and the cut off piece just becomes a spacer.

Alternately if it's not deep enough you could drill it deeper and file the square bar round at the end.

I don't think the epoxy will hold for long. If it is steel and not brass or cast aluminum you could weld it.


----------



## BIG Johnson

You're supposed to get the storm door hinged opposite the entry door. Can you exchange it?


----------



## djlandkpl

This might work if you can find it as it's discontinued at Lowes. I have a similar latch on my door. Low profile and easy to open.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/WRIGHT-PRO...r-and-Storm-Door-Georgian-Lever-Latch/3028857


----------



## leeeeeee

BIG Johnson said:


> You're supposed to get the storm door hinged opposite the entry door. Can you exchange it?




We like it hinged on the same side. Door is universal, so I could switch it, but the wife doesn't like hinged on opposite side. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG Johnson

leeeeeee said:


> We like it hinged on the same side. Door is universal, so I could switch it, but the wife doesn't like hinged on opposite side.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Reframe the house in 2x6


----------



## leeeeeee

BIG Johnson said:


> Reframe the house in 2x6




HA!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

